# CF card recommendations?



## TCUphoto (Mar 24, 2012)

New to CF cards, need one for my Canon 7d. Do mostly portrait work, no video. I've always used sandisk, but has anyone used the other brands like kingston or transcend? Those are almost half the price of SanDisk so I'm considering switching.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 24, 2012)

I've always stuck with either Sandisk or Lexar.  Usually with fixed memory like this it's tough to go bad with known names.  Lexar and Sandisk are known as top brands, Kingston and Transcend come in below those but get decent reviews from folks using them.  When you are shopping prices though, make sure you are comparing comparable cards.  Each company makes different levels of CF cards with different write speeds, so try to compare cards with similar specs.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a 32GB Transcend 400x for a good price.


----------



## BarryJackson (Mar 25, 2012)

No Problems with Trancends,tho got 2 bad Sandisk`s in a row


----------



## boofoo502 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have Kingston and sandisk CF no issues with them. Can't say the same for the Kingston flash drive I had or one of the sandisk sd cards. 
Only issue I've seen with CF is people forcing them in and bending pins.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 25, 2012)

boofoo502 said:


> Only issue I've seen with CF is people forcing them in and bending pins.



If you know how to use your gear, then it shouldn't be an issue. 

If you're letting someone else use your gear/access your memory card, then you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Hereindallas (Mar 27, 2012)

No recommendation on brand but I prefer several smaller cards such as 8G to one large card.  I figure that is something goes wrong with a 32G card you lose everything......if a smaller one dies you still have the majority of your pics.  JM2C.


----------



## Deo (Apr 3, 2012)

SanDisk and Lexar won't let you down, though it will cost you more.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 12, 2012)

Sandisk EXTREME compact flash 60mb/s 32GB, i cant find anything better!


----------

